# Has anyone used this all carbon Saddle?



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm a pretty light guy (130Ibs) and I need a new saddle. I was looking at this one. Has anyone tried it?










Link


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

The shell looks almost identical to my FSA K force saddle, which so far I have found very comfortable. Mine however has titanium rails (lighter I think).


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Liam! I heard rumors that the FSA was on the stiffer side of the carbon seat spectrum. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I have one , ordered one more.
Guess why?


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Its cheap


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Cheap and good.


----------



## goatherdlander (Apr 14, 2009)

I rode one this morning for about 2.5 hours on a rigid MTB, flawless and painless, and I'm over 200 lbs myself. I adapted from a normal padded San Marco Aspide without any problem, the Aspide was in fact much harder to get used to coming from a cushy cheapo Fizik. 
Only caveat is the somewhat sharp edges that can bruise your inner tights in a botched mount/dismount.
I'm ordering a couple more for my other bikes.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting, I just ordered one :thumbsup:


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

The FSA is SOLID, there is very little movement, in saying that Ive found it comfortable, the sitbones to go slightly numb on longer rides but its not 'painful'. If it did flex Im not sure how I would like it, they are already slippy enough


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I have one with an identical looking shell with titanium rails. Its 130 gr. But anyway I like it alot. It is actually way more comfortable than it looks. Everyone thinks Im nuts for riding it....


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Hell for $50 I ordered one.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried an all carbon on my road bike once... lasted 25 minutes, turned back home....

Since I spend a lot less time in the saddle I'm considering one for my MTB though, shape is everything on one of these hard saddles, I guess it either works for you or not.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I have one on the way. I will let you know my thoughts when it arrives. I was hoping to have it in time for Christmas but you don't always get your way.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

There is also a wider version 138mm wide 100 grams

http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Carbon-3K-Weave-Road-Bike-MTB-Seat-Saddle-100g_W0QQitemZ260528266887QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3ca8b1de87


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Is a saddle like this safe for someone around 185lbs with a "normal" 2-bolt seatpostclamp?


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

I had the 100g version. 
At the third or fourth ride one of the rails broke (my current weight: 74Kg). Perhaps it is possible, that this saddle is not strong enought to match with a KCNC Ti seatpost. Dont know.
After send the seller a pic of the damage I get my money back, including the shipping costs.


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

checky said:


> I had the 100g version.
> At the third or fourth ride one of the rails broke (my current weight: 74Kg). Perhaps it is possible, that this saddle is not strong enought to match with a KCNC Ti seatpost. Dont know.
> After send the seller a pic of the damage I get my money back, including the shipping costs.


It probably didn't play well with the minimalist clamping on your post because instead of having the force of impact distributed over an entire clamp area like a Thomson, it got put into two very small areas and the carbon couldn't handle it. I don't think it is safe to use any carbon railed saddle with the KCNC type clamping mechanism.


----------



## XC_racer (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a verified weight for these saddles?


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine was 98-99g (scale jumps between).


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

103 and 99 grams is mine.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Update: I just got mine in the mail. It only took 6 weeks, but at least it made it. Mine weighed 96.1 grams on my scale. Not too shabby!

I got out on a quick ride with it yesterday. My first impression was how slippery it was. My butt seemed to slide around on it as if it were made of ice. I guess that should be expected and really didn't bother me. 

As far as comfort it felt just like the saddle that was on there before. No soreness nor discomfort. 

If it can just hold up to the rigors of racing I will be very pleased.:thumbsup:


----------



## XC_racer (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats good to know, I have one ordered as well and I'm excited to see how it will perform.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine is 95g.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

just ordered one, aswell as bottle holders and bar ends, hopefully they come sooner then ater, I will let you guys know how they are


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Just grinded away the rails, down to 75 grams now.
Grinding away mounts is next.
The saddle IS full carbon, even in the rails.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Trev said:


> just ordered one, aswell as bottle holders and bar ends, hopefully they come sooner then ater, I will let you guys know how they are


Did they do any kind of deal on combined shipping? I asked the seller 3 times and never got an answer.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

54 grams and counting...


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine was 89gr.


----------



## seven-22 (Mar 1, 2007)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> 54 grams and counting...


I've gotta see this. Please post photos when you are finished.


----------



## XC_racer (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine arrived after 3 weeks, so far im happy with it. What do you recommend torquing it to?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again but if you find a saddle that fits your bone structure you don't need padding or flex. Some saddles that other people ride (and love) I can't take for more than a few minutes or miles but other people think my carbon Flite is a torture device and I'm training myself for prison. Try a lot and get one that feels good for you, we're all built differently. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you noticed that all of these saddles disappeared from ebay ? Strange... Looks like it was a batch of rejected San Marco saddles and sold without any brand name.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Cezex said:


> Have you noticed that all of these saddles disappeared from ebay ? Strange... Looks like it was a batch of rejected San Marco saddles and sold without any brand name.


Hmm. I just checked eBay and found at least 20 of them.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Ducted up the saddle on a carbon tube, playing with CF later.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Ducted up the saddle on a carbon tube, playing with CF later.


So you duct taped the saddle to the seat post?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, looking up the style and placement before I do more with carbon fiber.

Will be fairly light.


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting build Mattias. 
A few years ago I saw a dude from Finland that built a similar sadle/post combo at 122g.
If you scroll down on this site you can see how he made it.
http://web.archive.org/web/20070907051305/www.signature.fi/cf.htm


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

arrived mine


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Good choice Eliflap.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

pop_martian said:


> So you duct taped the saddle to the seat post?


 lol i guess that one way of cutting more weight off. i've been down this road too many times trimming and cutting and in the end, you're just not that confident anymore on the bike even if nothing does snap.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

Baulz said:


> Did they do any kind of deal on combined shipping? I asked the seller 3 times and never got an answer.


no he wont combine shipping

Im still waiting for mine it will be 3 weeks on monday, im hoping I get it in the mail today so I have bar ends for the race this Sunday aswell as a nice light saddle


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Tune Concorde opinions?
Has anyone used the Tune Concorde saddle on XC riding?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I've ordered one of the 90-gram carbon saddles that eBay seller "88bikefun" in Hong Kong is selling for $26 plus $29 shipping. After I've put some miles on it I'll post some thoughts.

If it breaks, I'll only be out $55, unlike the rider who just bought an old M2Racer 44-gram saddle for $482.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

vallinotti said:


> Tune Concorde opinions?
> Has anyone used the Tune Concorde saddle on XC riding?


i used it


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Roadsters said:


> If it breaks, I'll only be out $55, unlike the rider who just bought an old M2Racer 44-gram saddle for $482.


i had it too

but never used , it was only road version


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Roadsters said:


> I've ordered one of the 90-gram carbon saddles that eBay seller "88bikefun" in Hong Kong is selling for $26 plus $29 shipping. After I've put some miles on it I'll post some thoughts.


tried yesterday


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess I ended up with the fat pig
106g


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Very interesting. I'm wondering how durable they are.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Tried it today, unbelievably uncomfortable, wouldn't bear it for more than 5 minutes. Definitely not for my butt.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Roadsters said:


> I've ordered one of the 90-gram carbon saddles that eBay seller "88bikefun" in Hong Kong is selling for $26 plus $29 shipping. After I've put some miles on it I'll post some thoughts.


Ten days after I bought it on eBay and paid for it, the saddle arrived yesterday. My 90-gram version weighed 85 grams. It looks just like the one shown above.

This saddle is very slippery and not flexible. I've put about ten miles on it, and found that the trick is to stay back on it and not slide forward. It's not the least-comfortable saddle I've used, and I have yet to hear any sound coming from it.

I'll keep riding with it, and when there's more to report I'll add a follow-up. For now, I'm inclined to recommend the Token saddles discussed in this thread and shown in this video.


----------



## capn 35 (Oct 19, 2007)

what's your weight, roadsters?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

<-- 145 pounds with a skinny, bony butt


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

This saddle could have been more comfortable if it had been made with the relief down the center like Terry and many other saddles have. In addition to providing comfort, this relief would act as a stiffening rib, and make it possible for the sit-bone areas on either side to be thinner and more flexible.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

great saddle if you don't have two nuts or are looking to become impotent


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

bump for continued opinions.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

I've got one, it's been fine to ride with shorts with a chamois, but is too uncomfortable to ride without that. It doesn't flex like the token and some of the other carbon saddles, it flexes a little but not as much as I'd like.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a few hundred miles on mine now. I even did WRIAD with it this past weekend and I didn't have any issues with comfort or durability. I do have a good pair of shorts with a good chamois, so I don't know how it would fare without that. YMMV.:thumbsup:


----------



## capn 35 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've put just fifteen miles on mine so far, but it wasn't uncomfortable at all while wearing riding shorts and was reliable and squeak-free the entire ride. I weigh 200 lbs, by the way, and I tend to sit and spin. I noticed the slippery surface as soon as I set out for the ride, but
strangely, after I had ridden a few miles that totally disappeared. I am using the saddle with a thomson elite, and it replaced a bontrager inform RL for a total savings of 115 grams (and all for 55 bucks - not bad).

FYI - I did have an issue with purchasing the saddle, however. I ordered it on February 14th and it hadn't arrived yet by March 14th, so I contacted the seller and he quickly responded and sent out another one. I received the seat within a week after contacting him about the problem.


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

I recently rode this tour (http://www.ouachitachallenge.com) with the saddle mentioned. Nearly 68 miles in one sitting. Was my ass sore? Yep. Were my complaints any louder than my partners riding padded saddles? Nope.
Needless to say, I was in the saddle for 7ish hours. Wasn't really uncomfortable during the ride. The saddle is still on the bike.


----------



## marcus_ec (Apr 9, 2009)

If you like Selle SLR this saddle works just find. I have my first ride yesterday, with this saddle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

XC_racer said:


> Mine arrived after 3 weeks, so far im happy with it. What do you recommend torquing it to?


I am curious as to how tight others are doing the bolts. It's great having a torque wrench, but it's useless when I don't have the specs to use. I have a single bolt seatpost clamp, am worried about overdoing it and breaking the rails. So as a result it keeps coming loose, and is very very frustrating.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

I ordered one last week for my roadie. Not sure when it'll arrive from HK, but I'll post up when it does. I am 155 lbs.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

My saddle arrived today. Quality looks good, I'm not sure my butt is excited about it though. It does not feel flexible at all!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a quick ride in this afternoon -- this saddle is HARD! I'm going to ride it some more and see if I get used to it.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

I ordered that saddle a while back and I found that it flexed in the middle as opposed to the sides flexing. About 10k into my ride (xc riding) the saddle actually cracked in the middle where it was flexing. I sent them back the saddle so they could do testing like they asked, they refunded my money except the S and H I payed to send it back to them, it was only $6 to ship back to them so no worries there.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Bump for longterm reports


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Any of these saddles at 143-150mm wide with center relief channels? Looks like some might when perusing ebay but hard to tell and not always listed.

G


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

So I've ridden it all season. Even had a few offs where the seatpost got knocked off center by the seat hitting objects. Apart from a few scuffs I'd say it's held up remarkably well. I still stand by my recommendation for a chamois, but other than that I've had no problems with mine. I do wish it had a center relief though, so I may pick up the Token just for that reason


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had one for a while now and it's held up great. Was in a nasty crash 3 months ago where the bike flipped and the saddle landed straight onto asphalt. I was using a Token seatpost but with a Thomson-esque cradle. It got a few scuffs but the rails are unharmed. Also it's quite comfortable as well.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine's been off of my bike since my first test ride -- back to Toupes for me. It does look nice hanging in my office though.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I've used mine all season long, no complaints. Did WRIAD on it back in March with no issues. I have never ridden it without a chamois though. I am selling my bike now and took it off so I can put it on my new bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

Order mine last week. For $50 I'll be saving 100g on my current perch


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone has a link where to find them ?
I cant find tem anywhere.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

saiko said:


> Does anyone has a link where to find them ?
> I cant find tem anywhere.


Just type "carbon saddle" on ebays search.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought one, didn't use it fearing the design uf the New Ultimate post would damage the rails, instead I gave it to a roadie friend, who after a couple of months returned it in this condition, he had on a Thompson and I don't know what torque he used, it snapped after hitting a road bump while seated.


----------



## gregsharp (May 20, 2012)

*Carbon mtb saddle*

where do you buy the fsa k force carbon saddle at. cant seem to find it on internet


----------



## deepcaving (May 26, 2011)

I've bought one too.
Iit is too rigid for me (I have a hardtail mtb). At the end it is unconfortable. 
But the real problem is another: the edges are very sharp, and in the first ride with it I injured my right leg with the saddle. Well, I have to explain. While going downhill on steep descents, I'm used to move my back behind the saddle, a little bit over the rear wheel. While taking a bump, my right leg hit heavily the back right part of the saddle. After a week I still have a round 7cm diameter hematoma


----------

